# "LeBron isn't Jordan", Bowen says



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bruce Bowen can't stand it when people call Cleveland's LeBron James the next Michael Jordan.

So who's the next Bruce Bowen?

"I don't think anybody wants that title," Bowen said with a laugh. "It's not a welcome title in this league.":biggrin: 


http://blogs.mysanantonio.com/weblogs/courtside/archives/2007/06/tom_orsborn_leb.html


----------

